# 2.6.24 + CFS + Desktop/Server

## root_tux_linux

Kleine Frage.

Ich hab jetzt bei mehreren Seiten z.B. heise.de, derstandard.at etc gelesen das seit dem 2.6.24 man für den CFS Optionen wählen kann und zwar Desktop oder Server.

Ich bin jetzt alles durchgegangen was annähernd mit CFS zutun haben könnte, bis auf die Group und User Optionen für den CFS hab ich jedoch nichts gefunden.

Frage 1: Wo stell ich nun CFS auf Desktop/Server um?

Frage 2: Gibts eine HowTo zu Group und User Optionen für den CFS?

----------

## schachti

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sched-design-CFS.txt sagt dazu:

```

   CFS uses nanosecond granularity accounting and does not rely on any

   jiffies or other HZ detail. Thus the CFS scheduler has no notion of

   'timeslices' and has no heuristics whatsoever. There is only one

   central tunable (you have to switch on CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG):

         /proc/sys/kernel/sched_granularity_ns

   which can be used to tune the scheduler from 'desktop' (low

   latencies) to 'server' (good batching) workloads. It defaults to a

   setting suitable for desktop workloads. SCHED_BATCH is handled by the

   CFS scheduler module too.

```

Auch die "group scheduler extension" wird in dem Dokument beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft Dir das als erster Ansatzpunkt weiter.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sched-design-CFS.txt sagt dazu:
> 
> ```
> 
>    CFS uses nanosecond granularity accounting and does not rely on any
> ...

 

Yoah hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber verworfen weil da nicht steht wie man es tunt ^^

Davon abgesehen welches Modul muss man in den Kernel backen? oO

Unter Kernel hacking find ich keinen eintrag der infos als sched_granularty_ns  ablegt

----------

## energyman76b

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sched-design-CFS.txt sagt dazu:
> 
> ```
> 
>    CFS uses nanosecond granularity accounting and does not rely on any
> ...

 

*stöhn* steht doch da, du mußt kein Modul 'backen'

(you have to switch on CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG):

sprich unter 'Kernel Hacking' 'Kernel debugging' die Option anmachen. Dann kannst du damit rumspielen.

Und rumspielen heißt:

echo IRGENDWAS > /proc/sys/kernel/sched_granularity_ns

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sched-design-CFS.txt sagt dazu:
> 
> ```
> 
>    CFS uses nanosecond granularity accounting and does not rely on any
> ...

 

*stöhn*

In der Doku steht "/proc/sys/kernel/sched_granularity_ns" könnte man manipulieren, man soll CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG aktivieren.

Schön und gut. 

Da war ich ja wie du oben sehen kannst, jedoch steht in der help das Collect Scheduler debugging info sich auf /proc/sched_debug bezieht und von /proc/sys/kernel/sched_granularity_ns kein Wort.

Also ist meine Frage wohl nur berechtigt?

echo blabla > /path ist klar.

Danke für das unfreundliche Verständnis.

----------

## energyman76b

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sched-design-CFS.txt sagt dazu:
> 
> ```
> 
>    CFS uses nanosecond granularity accounting and does not rely on any
> ...

 

warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sched-design-CFS.txt sagt dazu:
> 
> ```
> 
>    CFS uses nanosecond granularity accounting and does not rely on any
> ...

 

Weil ich erst sicher sein wollte  bevor ich extra den Kernel neu backe  :Smile: 

Da die help aber nix darüber sagte dachte ich gleich ich wär falsch.

Aber habs jetzt getestet und der Pfad existiert danach tatsächlich.

Nur selbst wenn man die ns von 8000000 auf z.B. 1000000 merkt man keinen wirklichen unterschied oO

----------

## schachti

Einen Unterschied wird man sicher nur unter hoher Last feststellen können.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Einen Unterschied wird man sicher nur unter hoher Last feststellen können.

 

Also ich lass immer 2x ne Fluidsimulation von Blender parallel laufen und hab dann 100% Auslad bei beiden Kernen.

----------

